# OT: Is Theo! really banned?



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

For some reason it says he is and his rep points are back to zero... Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He is suspended for 30 days. His last day of activity was on July 12th, so that pretty much means he's free to come back sometime during mid August.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sad but true...and when he comes back he won't be moderator anymore...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Sad but true...and when he comes back he won't be moderator anymore...


Are you serious? So when a mod comes back, they lost there title?


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

It must have happened the week and a half I was gone because when I got back I noticed an absence of Theo posts. I hope it's not something stupid he got suspended for.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Obi-Wan Nowitzki said:


> It must have happened the week and a half I was gone because when I got back I noticed an absence of Theo posts. I hope it's not something stupid he got suspended for.


 He got suspended for a legit reason. He suspension is lifted in 13 days.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Sad but true...and when he comes back he won't be moderator anymore...


*If that is true*, it pretty much sums up the utter stupidity of whichever admins/mods made this decision.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> *If that is true*, it pretty much sums up the utter stupidity of whichever admins/mods made this decision.


 I cant help how you feel yet I personally dont understand your "utter stupidity' comment because the fact that you make that statement IMO only shows yours. That said I made the decision, Theo! knows what he did wrong and if he understands the consequences of what he did then nothing you or anyone else says matters frankly.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I cant help how you feel yet I personally dont understand your "utter stupidity' comment because the fact that you make that statement IMO only shows yours. That said I made the decision, Theo! knows what he did wrong and if he understands the consequences of what he did then nothing you or anyone else says matters frankly.


Not acceptable.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

There was a thread about this on EBB a while ago and one of the admins gave an explaination of why Theo! was bannned.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2413212&postcount=16


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> *edit*


Wrong answer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This thread is locked by another stupid and idiotic administrator.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> *If that is true*, it pretty much sums up the utter stupidity of whichever admins/mods made this decision.


you say that without knowing what he did.


----------

